# Deepfake: Flawless will Lippenbewegungen an verschiedene Sprachen anpassen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Deepfake: Flawless will Lippenbewegungen an verschiedene Sprachen anpassen*

						Das britische Unternehmen Flawless will die Synchronisation von Filmen durch ein neuronales Netzwerk erleichtern. Für jede Sprache sollen so eigene Lippenbewegungen erzeugt werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Deepfake: Flawless will Lippenbewegungen an verschiedene Sprachen anpassen*


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

"I


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Schwierig ist das Problem für Kinder um sprechen zu lernen und die genaue Artikulation.



Wer Kinder im Alter von 1 - 3 Jahren vor dem TV/PC setzt um ihnen durch Filme die Muttersprache nahe zu bringen ... macht etwas Grundlegend falsch, da spielt es keine Rolle ob synchronisiert oder nicht. Außerdem wird Sprachentwicklung durch Interaktion mit dem gegenüber (Vorzugsweise den Eltern) erst einem Kind verständlich durch das Prinzip Aktion und Reaktion.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wer Kinder im Alter von 1 - 3 Jahren vor dem TV/PC setzt um ihnen durch Filme die Muttersprache nahe zu bringen ... macht etwas Grundlegend falsch, da spielt es keine Rolle ob synchronisiert oder nicht. Außerdem wird Sprachentwicklung durch Interaktion mit dem gegenüber (Vorzugsweise den Eltern) erst einem Kind verständlich durch das Prinzip Aktion und Reaktion.


Un


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Mai 2021)

Du brauchst mich nicht trösten, warum auch hast mich ja nicht zum Weinen gebracht.  

Deiner Theorie kann ich aber so nicht beipflichten, denn Trickfilme zum Beispiel von Disney habe ich als Kind und auch mein Sohn verschlungen und sein und mein deutsch, sind besser als das deutsch einiger Jugendlicher die ich so kenne ... was haben die denn geschaut um so ein schlechtes deutsch zu sprechen, wenn synchronisierte Filme laut deiner Meinung so einen Einfluss auf die Sprachentwicklung haben.


----------



## ToZo1 (24. Mai 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> ...und sein und mein deutsch, sind besser als das deutsch einiger Jugendlicher die ich so kenne ... was haben die denn geschaut um so ein schlechtes deutsch zu sprechen, wenn ...


Ähmm, ich habe wirklich versucht zu widerstehen. Vergeblich, ich war zu schwach! ** Ich korrigiere dann mal:

...und sein und mein *D*eutsch *[kein Komma] *sind besser als das *D*eutsch einiger Jugendlicher*[,]* die ich so kenne ... was haben die denn geschaut*[,]* um so ein schlechtes *D*eutsch zu sprechen, wenn ...

Das waren allein 6 Fehler in dieser kleinen Phrase. Du hättest weniger Disney-Trickfilme schauen sollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2021)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Ähmm, ich habe wirklich versucht zu widerstehen. Vergeblich, ich war zu schwach! ** Ich korrigiere dann mal:
> 
> ...und sein und mein *D*eutsch *[kein Komma] *sind besser als das *D*eutsch einiger Jugendlicher*[,]* die ich so kenne ... was haben die denn geschaut*[,]* um so ein schlechtes *D*eutsch zu sprechen, wenn ...
> 
> Das waren allein 6 Fehler in dieser kleinen Phrase. Du hättest weniger Disney-Trickfilme schauen sollen.


Inhaltlich ändert das aber nix an seiner vorherigen Aussage. Wer Filme nutzt, um seinen Kindern das Sprechen beizubringen, macht etwas grundlegend falsch. Kinder lernen Sprache nicht durch passiven Konsum.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Mai 2021)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Das waren allein 6 Fehler in dieser kleinen Phrase. Du hättest weniger Disney-Trickfilme schauen sollen.



Grammatik lernt man nicht durch Lippenbewegungen ... es geht hier um Aussprache der deutschen Sprache, wenn du mir erklären kannst wie ein Kind in der Sprachentwicklung an Mimik erkennt ob man Wörter groß oder klein schreibt bzw. wann man Interpunktion richtig einsetzt bitte ich lausche gerne deinen Ausführungen.


----------



## Citizenpete (25. Mai 2021)

Die Filmszene mit Robert DeNiro sieht furchtbar aus. Dem würde ich jederzeit die bisherige Synchronisation vorziehen.


----------

